# Working on the upper level ...



## FOMOGO (Dec 20, 2020)

Finished up the last of the walls, and decided to go with metal on the outside. Will start on the window and two doors tomorrow, and then onto the stairs, and landing. Mike


----------



## Nogoingback (Dec 20, 2020)

No pictures, no proof...


----------



## FOMOGO (Dec 20, 2020)

I had pics to add to the post, but I can't get them to upload from my phone for some reason. Happened once before and my son walked me thru it. I guess I will have to call him and ask to be bailed out again. Good for his ego. Cheers, Mike


----------

